# Best small hay tedder



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

After doing and extensive search on this I need a bit of help.

I was considering the Enorossi combination unit DR 420-4R, but at $8400 I realize I can get both a used tedder and rotary rake for that. So far my Ford 503 side delivery rake is doing fine.

As the hay season is almost over here, some equipment is comming on the market, and the spring Auctions will happen.

During the season I had to do some tedding by hand from the clumps the sickle mower left. Not fun

So I would like to get a good 3 pt tedder for my compact tractor. I work in small fields, so please keep that in mind.

Any suggestions would be greately appreciated. Also for any particular models, what are the wear points I should look at.

Thanks for the help - Keith


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Why 3pth? Most tedders are trailed.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Easier to get around the field and skip over areas. Also most of the smaller ones are 3 pt.

I need to be able to get through 12' gates too.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've probably only seen 3 or 4 around here that are 3pth. You should be able to get just about any 2 star or 4 star through a 12ft gate.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

plus you have a small light tractor why have more weight hanging off it then needed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several guys around here bought 2 basket tedders. Seems like they're frequently asking to borrow my 4 basket. Wonder why?

Ralph

PS: I have an Enorossi, rebranded as Ag-Maxx---cheapest steel I have ever seen!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Get a NH 255 or 254. Decent combo unit that won't be very expensive used.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have a compact tractor and work small fields, I think you should be able to find a used two basket tedder for less than $750. All the ones I have seen are trailed type. Don't see many 3pt unless they are old.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Keith, Fella makes a real nice two rotor tedder....and they are well built....you should be able to find one in your price range.

Regards, Mike


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Folks I appreciate the help.

One question - for the towed models, when crossing a field and not under power (not running). will the tines drag hay? This may sound like a dumb question, but most of the time the sickle mower did good laying down a flat sheet of cut hay. It's the ocasiolal clumps I want to get early, then tedd everything the day befor I rake and bale.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

YODA said:


> Thanks Folks I appreciate the help.
> 
> One question - for the towed models, when crossing a field and not under power (not running). will the tines drag hay? This may sound like a dumb question, but most of the time the sickle mower did good laying down a flat sheet of cut hay. It's the ocasiolal clumps I want to get early, then tedd everything the day befor I rake and bale.


You probably want to get it all early. Yes, the tines will drag. In addition, even though your haybine leaves your hay well spread, the tedding action will still benefit you by getting more air in your swath. Not to mention the maddening inefficiency of running around the field with the tedder disengaged (all the while smashing mowed hay into the ground with your tractor) just looking for spots that you suspect are greener.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I just keep the tedder on til I'm out of the field. And I'd go used 4 star over .


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up a used new idea 4 basket years a go for 1,500. It does the trick. Hydro fold too. Fits in any gate, down any road, and I've got some small ones!

It's trailered, not sure why you would want to fiddle with 3 point. I remove the arms of my 3 point hitch during haying season. All they do is get in the way.

The only draw back is that it's a four basket! Dreaming of a 6! Even with some of my really small fields. I'm talking acre + on some.

The season of looking for used is apon us, patients it may be a long winter.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Dill said:


> I just keep the tedder on til I'm out of the field. And I'd go used 4 star over .


Same here. If the tractor is moving, the tedder is spinning.

You can adjust the tines up, but you only get about 4" of clearance.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No need to turn tedder "off" just keep tedding....go trailed and get a fella, bout the cheapest decent one I've seen.....used to have a fanex that was awesome. Hth


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Check out the Kuhn Hay Bob, does a good job raking and tedding.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, you need to Ted the whole field.....forget about turning it on and off. Get a trailed model.....especially since you are using a smaller tractor so you don't have all the weight on the rear of the tractor......a trailed model will also follow the tractor better through turns in the field. I would also look for a 4 rotor.....no trouble getting through a 12 foot gate as the outer two rotors fold up.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with going with the trailed model. Unless the field is flat as a sheet of glass, any time the front tire goes in a hole or dip, the 3ph equipment will come up missing grass (or hay), & when the rear tire gets to the hole the tedder will dig dirt. I found that out with a rake.

Also strongly suggest a 4-star tedder, cuts time, trips, and fuel in 1/2. It takes very little power to run a tedder, even in very thick grass hay.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - even more to think about now. Im wanting to compile a list to look at. Can folks offer up any model numbers. I could not find a 2 roter Fella that Vol recomended - all 4 roter now.

So far from posts I have NH 255, Hesston 3750 or equal, TR 90, Enorossi. What about ohers?

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw, I suggested the 255 because it is a combo unit. 
Regarding 2-rotor vs 4-rotor, how many acres are you covering? I'm pretty sure I recall it's a low number, otherwise I'd probably join the refrain of steering you toward a 4.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

YODA said:


> Thanks - even more to think about now. Im wanting to compile a list to look at. Can folks offer up any model numbers. I could not find a 2 roter Fella that Vol recomended - all 4 roter now.


Your right, I looked some this morning and I could not find a 2 rotor Fella.....I used to own one about 20 years ago....I looked for "other" 2 rotor tedders and they are scarce as hens teeth. They are around but it maybe difficult to locate one West of the Mississippi.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Kuhn 5000 or 5001, NH 169 same machine simple plenty around used.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hugh said:


> Check out the Kuhn Hay Bob, does a good job raking and tedding.


Check out the price.........Yikes......


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

8350HiTech - I am doing mostly 2 acre fields on 3 acre lots, sometimes around landscaping - IE shapes are irrigular. I also did a 12 acre lot, which could get bigger if owner can get rid of the gofires and praie dogs. MY point is wide equipment can be a pain getting around trees and well heads. However this year so far I am at 500 to 750 bales. Most of these small firelds produce 35 to 50 bales a shot as the are irrigated...now if I can get them to fertilize and weed better, but thats a work in progress.

BTW one issue I do have on accuess is driving through roadside ditches to get access in addition to tight gates. Not too deep, but an issue.

So for my list to look at I have the following - I know some are towed and 4 rotor too, but appear worth considering if they come up for sale around here. Please add models I should look at - Thanks

NH 255,

Hesston 3750 or equal...New Idea etc.

TR 90,

Enorossi,

Fella

Kuhn Hay Bob

Kuhn GF 5000 or GF 5001 - 4 rotor

Update - I just found this comparison chart, https://www.kubota.com/assets/product/comps/hayTools/TE4052TComps.pdf


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm using a Frontier model TD1316, used but not much when I got it. No problems so far except for one of the (hinge) pins keep working out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

YODA said:


> Update - I just found this comparison chart, https://www.kubota.com/assets/product/comps/hayTools/TE4052TComps.pdf


I could not help but laugh when I read Kubota's propaganda in this comparison for building a lighter tedder....anyone who has used a 4 rotor tedder knows that the heavier the tedder the less bounce in the field thus giving less chance of a tine digging into the ground and spreading ash into the teddered hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Especially since the rest of the industry pushes how heavy the their tedder is. Are you looking for new? With the off season get online and buy one from out here, the tedder market is tight but you can buy an old one for a lot less, and it'll get out there before next spring.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking for good used, or new if price is right. Unfortunately pickings around here are slim.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you checked out a Pequea 710?
You can even get them ground driven-no PTO necessary


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I really have to wonder if it matters at all what kind of 2 star you buy. Theres just nothing to them and I'd think even the cheapest would still last a long long time....


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

There actually is a difference in quality and durability. An example is the wheels, some are on bearings, but most use greased sleeves. The cam roller and track - again some better than others. The other issues I have found is the tine arms and how easy they bend - looked at one this weekend and all the arms were bent - unit still worked, but bent arms? Last is parts availability - some are better than others.

Bottom line this is new to me and I don't want to make a costly mistake like I did with the used sickle mower I bought - I ended up having to rebuild so much, I could have bought a new drum mower.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Here ya go an old Kuhn 452, my father ran these for years. Had one for a backup until a couple years ago. It will out last any sitrex, morra etc.

http://www.fastline.com/v100/Kuhn-GF452T-MGD-TRACTOR-EQ,-INC-MYERSTOWN-PA-equipment-detail-bd8f7348-5144-4bbb-a5ef-0eed53991510.aspx

And the nice bonus is you can get parts from Deere just tell them its a

http://www.fastline.com/v100/1-John-Deere-752-SOMERSET-TRACTOR-COMPANY,-INC-STOYSTOWN-PA-equipment-detail-3719a380-d6df-456d-bc6f-254b2cf9e39f.aspx

Or your NH dealer who ever is closer, basically the exact same machine.

http://www.fastline.com/v100/NEW-HOLLAND-162-BAKER-SONS-EQUIPMENT-CO-LEWISVILLE-OH-equipment-detail-50381d25-4d25-4a18-903c-d338fa06c793.aspx


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Off Topic but the 50 some foot Kuhn Tedder I saw at the local dealer back in the Spring and showed on here, showed up in a large cornfield near here about a week ago. I guess they were tedding slashed cornstalks with it. Never seen anyone Ted cornstalks before.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My NH163/Kuhn has been a reliable machine. Its built a bit lighter than the Fahr tedders I've had before but its far more reliable. The Fahr's would drop an outer rotor into a hole and the weight hanging on the tines would bust the drive couplers. The NH163 will just ride along on the tines.

The Fahr did have a nice tine angle adjuster and proper acme thread on the angle adjust. Who on earth thought a plain screw thread was a good idea on the Kuhn? Also the spindles are far heavier on the Fahr but they would break all the time whereas I've never broken a Kuhn one. The Fahr rims are heavier and better steel too, the Kuhn ones tend to rust out if left outside.


----------

